# Problems with my ABTs



## david4king (Apr 6, 2010)

I have tried them like 2 times now. I just can't get them to turn out right. They are really hot, but I scrap out all the stuff. Also the bacon never gets crispy! What am I doing wrong. I put them in for about 2 hours at 225. I have tried differnat things stuffed in them also. They are just too spicy, how can I change that???


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 6, 2010)

Cut lengthwise, remove as many seeds and the ribs that you can by hand then take a small spoon and scrape the inside clean. As far as the bacon goes, you can do one of two things. 1st, towards the end of the smoke, if you can, jack your temps up to around 275-300. Or, the easier way, is to precook your bacon till it starts to curl on the edges, then wrap it around your abt's. Also, use the cheapest THIN cut bacon you can. You may also want to try letting them sit in the smoker a bit longer too at your regular smoking temps, (225) as that helps in mellowing the heat out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like your prep is correct for a lower heat ABT. I take mine all the way to 4 hours sometimes...3 is my minimum smoke time @ 225*. This should help reduce the heat somewhat with a longer smoke time.

Eric


----------



## walle (Apr 6, 2010)

David,
The A stands for ATOMIC.... sometimes a cream cheese filling will tone them down, but I think they were created by those who love the heat.  I've had some that make me sweat, some that just make me gulp some beer real quick.

You could aways try a different pepper - anahem's or pablano's would be good.  Or a bell pepper.

I agree, if it's sa hot you can't enjoy it, you need a different approach!
Tracey


----------



## meateater (Apr 6, 2010)

Heres an idea I just thought of, maybe try using whole canned pickled Jals ? Just might try this myself.


----------



## randocammando (Apr 6, 2010)

I cut mine long ways and scrap them out them let them sit in water for 10 min. Then i dump the water out and refill it acpl time to flush it out works preety good for me.


----------



## roller (Apr 6, 2010)

I made my first ones last week and they turned out great tasting. I did clean the peppers real good and I did cut them lenght wasy and I did use cream cheese as a base. I did precook my bacon and put them in the oven broiler right at the end to get the bacon crispy..Good luck


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 6, 2010)

It also depends on the peppers you get. Some are hot as heck and some aren't. I always use my dads garden peppers in the summer but when I can't get those I use jalapeno's from the store.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 6, 2010)

Walle is right - A is for atomic... but sometimes they are way too hot. There are a few ways things to try. 
Cook the ABTs longer - I find the longer they cook, the milder they are. 
After cleaning out the peppers, give them a bath in diet sprite - I have no clue why it works, but it seems to. A couple of hours. 
I can get small sweet peppers at BJ's Wholesale - those work great for folks who don't like the hot stuff. 
Good luck!


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 7, 2010)

Same as what most everyone else said. Cut them length wise.
Scrape them ereally clean
Finish at a higher temp to crisp teh bacon and use teh cheap really thin bcon...

I have never had one too hot and use pepper jack cheese in mine most of the time...


----------



## duosmoker (Apr 7, 2010)

If you do not have access to garden fresh, store bought look for:

Deep British Racing Green 
Firm
Minimal or no Veins on the outside....
Deseed completely & all membraines...

ps... disposable rubber gloves.... Your eyes & wife will thank you later or KYA...  lol...


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 9, 2010)

cut the peppers and make sure all the seeds and veins are removed.  soak them in sprite or milk for 1/2 hr and rinse them good and dry them off.  it will take the edge off and you enjoy the pepper flavor without being so hot.

as other have said for crispy bacon, pre cook the bacon

i always soak mine and they disappear quickly.  the longer you soak, the more mild.   

i did a batch for Easter and just threw them in a sprite bath while i cleaned them.  once i was done i rinsed and they were perfect!  plenty of heat without scorching your mouth or your guests!


----------



## wingman (Apr 9, 2010)

I won't repeat what has been said above. Everyone is dead on! Just keep at it and when it all clicks you will have mastered the ABT!


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 9, 2010)

All i will say is....embrace the heat!


----------



## eman (Apr 9, 2010)

The last 2 batchs of jalapenos i bought were habanero hot.
Cleaned them the right way but they were still to hot for us.
Switched to pablanos . They lack the bite but they don't bite back either.
They are just as good as japs but don't have the heat.
if you want a lil heat ,just add a little cayanne to your cream cheese mixture.


----------



## wildflower (Apr 9, 2010)

HOT IS GOOD!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 9, 2010)

It all depends on the japs themself. When you chose to make some Abt's it's gonna be a appetizer roulette. You will never know if they are hot or not. But we have a Winn Dixie grocery stores here that have japs and they aren't really that hot and make some really great Abt's. So the morel is keep trying.


----------



## jord hawkins (May 26, 2010)

In the past when I've made plain ol' jalepeno poppers I've blanched the peppers in boiling water for a minute or so.....would do the same thing as soaking them only faster.  It definitely mellows the heat but don't leave'em too long or they'll get soft on you.


----------



## ltslewis (May 27, 2010)

I find mine hit and miss for heat (I do enjoy a good burn). Some are almost no spice while others make you blow smoke out the ears. Same prep for all of them with removing all seeds and ribs. Just comes down to each jalep. Doing some this weekend myself so will enjoy the mix of heats I always get.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On the bacon I usually partially cook mine just before wrapping otherwise it never seems to cook enough for my liking.

~Joe


----------



## hookup (May 27, 2010)

> All i will say is....embrace the heat!



Amen


----------



## lugnutz (May 27, 2010)

Unfortunately peppers do run wild in heat range, found this out first hand at a mexican place I like, sometimes the sauce is hot sometimes it aint. So I asked what they did different and was told that they use the same recipie everytime but the peppers vary in heat.  I've also heard that smoked Jalapeno's will get hotter when smoked ( Chipolte ), due to the decrease of water content and the oils being brought out during cooking.

Me I'm gonna try habs stuffed with cheese and bacon come this summer when the plants start putting off some fruit!!


----------



## hernando (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO the what is what ABT's are all about, heat. And the great thing about Jalapenos is that some are mild and some sneak up and pounce on that A%$ !

I suppose if you don't like heat you could try milder chile like a unpickled banana pepper or cherry pepper. If you don't mind them being bigger, go for a Poblano.  More flavor than a Bell pepper less heat then a Jalapeno.

The best thing to do though, eat more hot chile! You'll adjust to the heat just fine and you will also speed up your metabolism by eating spicy foods. It's a WIN WIN!


----------



## mbryan (Jun 11, 2010)

I have heard that soaking in salt water helps.  Never tried it, but that's what I have heard.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2010)

david4king said:


> I have tried them like 2 times now. I just can't get them to turn out right. They are really hot, but I scrap out all the stuff. Also the bacon never gets crispy! What am I doing wrong. I put them in for about 2 hours at 225. I have tried differnat things stuffed in them also. They are just too spicy, how can I change that???


Use thin cut bacon and wrap once.

Make sure to remove all the seeds and as much vein as possible.

Salt the inside.

poke a hole in the bottom with a toothpick

Are your temps accurate?

2 hours should be long enough.

I stuff mine with JD hot sausage and a three cheese blend and lay 1/4 piece of bacon over top.

Try adding brown sugar inside the pepper instead of salting or in addition to.

They will be hot but should not be unbearably hot.

Try a milder type of pepper.

experiment with the fillings


----------



## harryho (Jun 14, 2010)

Try this...............

After you take out the seeds and the veins, soak the Jalapenos in water with about 1/3 cup of salt for about 2 hours.

Drain, discard the water and proceed with the rest of the ABT recipe.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jun 14, 2010)

david4king said:


> Also the bacon never gets crispy! What am I doing wrong. I put them in for about 2 hours at 225. I have tried differnat things stuffed in them also. They are just too spicy, how can I change that???


I use a butane torch similar to the one below to crisp the bacon after they are smoked.  I will crisp the bacon as soon as the flame hits it.  As others have said, scrape the inside with a spoon.  If you scrape it well there will be almost no heat.


----------

